# Golf Practice Videos!



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Those golf practice videos, that you see on t.v. has anyone ever bought one? I'm looking for a great golf video that could improve my game. Taking some new tips out on the course. Does anyone have any great ones that they view'd?


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Infomercials and golf blend together like the HSN. There are lots of products out there to help people golf better or promise you to be the best. I am sure some of the products help people, but I believe a lot of the stuff seen is a way to earn quick money. To be good at golf you must practice. You are not going to wake up a pro from a product being sold in the midnight hours.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I for one enjoy instructional video's as well as books. Even the newby has an insight to offer that maybe wasn't clear to you. I have a few leadbetters and a butch harmon instructional video. What I will say though is that even if a book or video says that this is the way to do it, In general there are a few set in stone rules to golf but each person must customize their own ability's to get the perfect fit. So I take them more as suggestions and some food for thought that maybe I hadn't thought of before. IMHO! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

get in touch with Steve1070 he has great web sites for instuction and they are free.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

if you do a search there are a few good link in so post i think they were in the tips section. youtube is your friend!


----------

